# New Jackson SLS model!



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, not all new, and the USA models haven't come back yet... although the carved quilted top/mahogany body soloists have. But there are new SLS finishes! Two of them! I have almost no details, aside from this picture







Duncans instead of EMGs! I think it counts as a new model since no EMGs = no MG in model. So its a Jackson import SLS. 

There is also a new "green swirl" finish I am trying to get a picture of. When I do, I'll let you know.

update: The snow white one has Duncan 59s bridge and neck. The green swirl one costs $100 more (approx. $1300) and there are no pictures available of it yet.


----------



## budda (Sep 5, 2008)

i like white guitars. and TOM's.

hm.


----------



## Lee (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad to see Duncans instead of EMG's


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2008)

I own one now!  Should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ror3h (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn that is nice! Reminds me of Joe from Gojira's jackson SLS, but white...


*wants*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2008)

interesting to see the "real" SLS inlays on it for once


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the black and white color scheme. Should be a maple board, w/ebony inlays and a floyd.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 5, 2008)

I like that pure look


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 5, 2008)

That looks pretty sexy, although it would be even sweeter as a 7 with matching white pickups.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 5, 2008)

Is this gonna be the same price as the SLSMG ($999)? Still an ebony board? Holy-fucking-shit I wanted to buy a black one and make it white with passives, Jackson read my mind!


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> Is this gonna be the same price as the SLSMG ($999)? Still an ebony board? Holy-fucking-shit I wanted to buy a black one and make it white with passives, Jackson read my mind!



If you are a JCF member, or just say you saw it on JCF, it is ~$1100 through Piney Hills. Prices on all the SLS guitars have gone up apparently. They are still a smokin deal, IMO.. but I felt exactly the same, I've always wanted a white SLS to match my flat black one.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks awesome
Jackson


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 5, 2008)

Some guy on JCF got a green swirl one, bad pics though:













I like it



sakeido said:


> If you are a JCF member, or just say you saw it on JCF, it is ~$1100 through Piney Hills. Prices on all the SLS guitars have gone up apparently. They are still a smokin deal, IMO.. but I felt exactly the same, I've always wanted a white SLS to match my flat black one.



That's still a nice price but I think I'm gonna wait and see what those Jackson sevens look/feel like (if they actually are coming out). I rarely go on JCF, not to interesting over there.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 5, 2008)

green swirl = win, but the lack of a matching headstock really sucks.
i want that white one so fucking much.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Sep 5, 2008)

the MG series is technically gone they merged it with the pro series, and the prices went up most likely due to most models now being available in neck thru


----------



## wes225 (Sep 5, 2008)

that looks orgasmic


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 5, 2008)

Why the inlays? Nein. I liked the offset.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 5, 2008)

are those usa?? A dude in my class has a USA SLS, blue flame top.. I got to see it today, pretty cool.. but it did say Made in USA on the headstock.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> are those usa?? A dude in my class has a USA SLS, blue flame top.. I got to see it today, pretty cool.. but it did say Made in USA on the headstock.



there are two different SLS guitars. The USA ones have the really short bottom horn, the import ones are a normal soloist body that is tapered to thin edges. These are Japanese made..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2008)

sakeido said:


> there are two different SLS guitars. The USA ones have the really short bottom horn, the import ones are a normal soloist body that is tapered to thin edges. These are Japanese made..


the USA SLS is also 24.75"


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the USA SLS is also 24.75"



They also have ABM bridges instead of tune-o-matics 
Fuller's still has two brand new ones for like $2500+. Not worth it.


----------



## winterlover (Sep 6, 2008)

Ancestor said:


> I like the black and white color scheme. Should be a maple board, w/ebony inlays and a floyd.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 6, 2008)

hi guys,bought guitar similar like this a couple of weeks ago from hong kong,its just green swirl instead of white...

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5558/p3008081329jx3.jpg

http://img523c.imageshack.us/img523/1259/p300808132901ij1.jpg

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2826/p3008081330fb8.jpg

plays like hot warm nice butter

jesus you already posted meh pics.
sorry about the quality,i cant get a hold of a good digital camera.

and bought it for 950$...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 6, 2008)

That green swirl looks awesome.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!

I have actually been eyeballing the old black one. I keep seeing them pop up on Ebay. Everything I read says they are supposed to come with EMG-81...but most on ebay have HZ. Was this a cheaper model?

JACKSON SOLOIST SLSMG MG GUITAR EMG PICKUPS NO RESERVE! - eBay (item 250290952683 end time Sep-07-08 19:30:00 PDT)

There is an example of one. I have been close to hitting buy it now a few times but I have not had a chance to actually play one. Any comments on the quality?

Since I would be swapping the pickups regardless of what they are....if that is the only difference...SOLD


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 6, 2008)

I got mine from Musicians Friend as a Dent & Scratch model 5-6 years ago, and it came with EMG-HZs. The new ones come with 81s. That, as far as I know, is the only difference.


----------



## sepherus (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope these are available to the masses soon :-( Not that I need another guitar, but it would definitely be nice.

CentaurPorn- The only difference is the pickups and the age. The MG series used to ALL come with HZs, but they decided to upgrade all but the DXMG like 2 or 3 years ago to come with active EMGs when they bumped up their prices. For some reason, their sales of the MG series guitars jumped up a bit too...


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

They are available Sepherus.. Jackson has them in stock at their warehouse. You should make room for one of these  completely different than anything else Jackson makes, and phenomenal value for the price


----------



## winterlover (Sep 8, 2008)

it's screams to me "I NEEEED A FLOYD ROOOOOSE!!!!!"


just me?


----------



## blackout (Sep 8, 2008)

winterlover said:


> it's screams to me "I NEEEED A FLOYD ROOOOOSE!!!!!"
> 
> 
> just me?


No where near enough fixed bridge guitars available at the moment in my opinion, especially ones with passive pickups.

Where can i get me one of these? *drools*


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2008)

winterlover said:


> it's screams to me "I NEEEED A FLOYD ROOOOOSE!!!!!"
> 
> 
> just me?



Neck angle on these is too great... the TOM on my SLSMG is really really high up.

I strongly recommend these along with Sakeido, though... they really are very different in feel and looks from anything else Jackson makes. Very light, slim, comfortable, and FAST.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

winterlover said:


> it's screams to me "I NEEEED A FLOYD ROOOOOSE!!!!!"
> 
> 
> just me?



Floyds kill tone 
I like them best as the way they are


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 8, 2008)

you should get at least one of them,amazingly comfy body with slim neck that feels really great,and the passives makes it great for even blues,fat and punchy.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

I do have one  I've had a flat black one for awhile now, and a white one should be getting here in a couple weeks


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I do have one  I've had a flat black one for awhile now, and a white one should be getting here in a couple weeks



I look forward to the review, of course. 

Have you had any problems with the ebony on your SLSMG splitting? Mine has two hairline cracks in it that have been fixed and opened up twice now. I think it's affected the seating of at least one fret, causing some serious buzz. I hope I don't need a fret dress...


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 8, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I do have one  I've had a flat black one for awhile now, and a white one should be getting here in a couple weeks




i can say that you will love it, crazy good tone and that amazing playability...


----------



## blackout (Sep 8, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I do have one  I've had a flat black one for awhile now, and a white one should be getting here in a couple weeks



Whered you get the white one from?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2008)

blackout said:


> Whered you get the white one from?



Uh, read the thread?


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> I look forward to the review, of course.
> 
> Have you had any problems with the ebony on your SLSMG splitting? Mine has two hairline cracks in it that have been fixed and opened up twice now. I think it's affected the seating of at least one fret, causing some serious buzz. I hope I don't need a fret dress...



There will be a video I think. I'll play some Sikth on it.. I'm so jacked to have two of these things now! The white one will be in Eb standard, the black one will be in drop B from now I think..

I hope this doesn't jinx me but my SLSMG has never had any problems. I change tunings, string gauges, tweak the bridge, everything all the time and it has never been anything but awesome  The neck has never shifted much with the climate, it just plays consistently sweet and it sounds incredibly good. I really think I got some kind of freakishly good one. The frets are all still fine.. haven't really looked at the board in a long time, but it hasn't ever cracked unless there is one right now I haven't noticed. 

I got the white one from a Jackson dealer.  There are lots of them.. Musician's Friend probably won't be able to help you, but I know Piney Hills Studio can get you one and so can Jason at Drum City Guitar Land.


----------



## blackout (Sep 8, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I got the white one from a Jackson dealer.  There are lots of them.. Musician's Friend probably won't be able to help you, but I know Piney Hills Studio can get you one and so can Jason at Drum City Guitar Land.



Ah, cheers man, I googled Piney hills and it came up with a website under reconstruction and I assumed it was a recording studio and not a a guitar shop.

Arh, can't decide if this is worth not having a 7 for...I'll decide when I see pics of yours


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

blackout said:


> Ah, cheers man, I googled Piney hills and it came up with a website under reconstruction and I assumed it was a recording studio and not a a guitar shop.
> 
> Arh, can't decide if this is worth not having a 7 for...I'll decide when I see pics of yours



Their site is not finished at the moment.. e-mail him and ask  say you saw it on the JCF to save some cash. Or, you can grab an older SLSMG in one of the old finishes for like $500 off eBay. They are one of the best deals out there. 

And as much as I hate to say it on a site called "sevenstring.org" I have just never found a production 7 string as good as the production 6s you can get.. I've had a JP7 (played good, sounded bad, very expensive), ESP Custom Shop SRC7 (sucked), a few COWs, Ibanez S7320s, an Ibanez 2077XL, and none of them have measured up to even mid-range six stringers. Some of them played pretty good, but you are always very limited as to what bridge you want, the construction, lots of them have stupid active pickups in them, so on so forth.. none of them have ever sounded as good as my SLSMG (period! no exceptions) and most of them haven't even played as good (except the JP7 and the silverburst COW).

Unless you wanted to pay $2k plus for a custom, I just couldn't recommend anyone a production 7 over a production 6.. especially when the guitar is priced so low. I would still be happy paying $1500 for a SLS, no joke, although then I'd want real MOP inlays and maybe a thin flame top.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 8, 2008)

The best production 7-string is the Caparison Dellinger-7, which I'd say stacks up to just about any production 6-string out there, apart from the sucktastic bridge pickup.

Over at the JCF, the speculation seems to be that this SLS Duncan thingy might be a limited run. Don't know if that's fact, though. One Jackson dealer there is already pretty much sold out of them. If I didn't already own a one-in-a-million Soloist Pro, I'd be all over this.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 8, 2008)

The green swirl strikes me as something that would be a limited run. The white not so much.. I would like to see it become a permanent part of the line.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2008)

That white one is sharp.


----------



## Harry (Sep 10, 2008)

I still reckon Jackson makes some of the finest 6 strings money can buy.
The SLSMG looks gorgeous, and if the Jackson guitars I've played in the past are anything to go by, it should be a killer player too.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 12, 2008)

like it, but wouldn't want the zebra pups.


----------



## Bleak (Sep 13, 2008)

That's really sexy. I have a thing for white guitars.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 17, 2008)

Pics from DCGL









He has both in stock


----------



## Harry (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never seen that green finish on a Jackson in the flesh before.
It's looks pretty hot in the photo, but I reckon a matching headstock would make it look a bit more killer.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree, its a cool finish but a matching headstock would be a big improvement


----------



## buffa d (Sep 18, 2008)

White FTW!


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 18, 2008)

whats up with the price? i bought my swirl for like 200$ less in hong kong...


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

Blank fretboards and non-zebra pickups would be improvements as well.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 18, 2008)

darren said:


> Blank fretboards and non-zebra pickups would be improvements as well.


you might as well just buy the regular version


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

Exactly.

Now if only they'd do the SLS in a seven...


----------



## lobee (Sep 18, 2008)

I think the white one would look better with the piranha inlays. I would love a seven string version of the SLS especially this one:


----------



## DigiV (Nov 16, 2009)

sakeido said:


> They also have ABM bridges instead of tune-o-matics
> Fuller's still has two brand new ones for like $2500+. Not worth it.



Can a regular SLS with the tune-o-matic bridge be fitted with the ABM?


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 16, 2009)

these are some of the greatest guitars out there! super comfy and fairly versatile!

now..if only they came with a maple fret board! :O


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 16, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> these are some of the greatest guitars out there! super comfy and fairly versatile!
> 
> now..if only they came with a maple fret board! :O



If that would happen the resulting GAS explosion would level a city block.

If only we could get kurt to Agile-fy the Douglas WRL-590 and give it 3x3 headstock and a TOM.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 16, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> If that would happen the resulting GAS explosion would level a city block.
> 
> If only we could get kurt to Agile-fy the Douglas WRL-590 and give it 3x3 headstock and a TOM.



i'd love if kurt did something similar and provided a compund radius neck as well...but as of late, it seems everythign i recommend or ask him just falls on deaf ears...perhaps other people would have better luck than i would. the AG is a more sexier guitar than the SLS simply coz of the arched top...so we can definately work with that. maybe even throw on a rootbeer top with maple fret board


----------



## hypermagic (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sure if we could throw together a concentrated effort with alot of people behind it and some real pro mockups we could at least get him to think about it. I mean shit everyone loves SLS's and Sabers.
It could be a hit, the Agile brand has yet to make a good sixxer superstrat save for the random sceptor, but thats more RG/RGA-ish. I'm thinking a more tame shape like the Saber or SLS, thin and Ergonomic.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 16, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> I'm sure if we could throw together a concentrated effort with alot of people behind it and some real pro mockups we could at least get him to think about it. I mean shit everyone loves SLS's and Sabers.
> It could be a hit, the Agile brand has yet to make a good sixxer superstrat save for the random sceptor, but thats more RG/RGA-ish. I'm thinking a more tame shape like the Saber or SLS, thin and Ergonomic.



actually, i've been trying to get a new model to replace the ugly hawker to make a true replacement for the PS body...and nada!!! both agile guitar forum and ss.org really dont seem to care...

like this


----------

